# Bangkok accommodation



## tvtash (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi guys, just wondering where the best suburb would be to move to when I first get to bkk. Ideally it needs to be affordable but close to all the action and transport. Also, any websites for condo rentals would be really helpful


----------



## Happynthailand (Mar 14, 2015)

depends on what you call action,
you here for a few days or longer
as for transport just step out your door onto the side walk bus's,taxi's motorcycle taxi's and
tuk tuk's will take you any were you want to go for a price
oh yes forgot the sky trains


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Pretty popular amongst longstayers is Udomsuk (BangNa).
With a BTS station nearby, it's easy to get around and the accommodation is affordable.

You could try MrRoomFinder | Bangkok Apartments For Rent And Condos For Rent In Bangkok and search for budget, area, accommodation..........up2u!!


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

Try Airbnb. They have a good selection of apartments. But do check maps as a lot of accommodation is a fair walk to anywhere.

I stayed on Udomsuk (Sukhumvit 103) recently. Unless you take the bus, going back and forth each day by BTS is fairly expensive. B1200 for a 50 trip ticket, then another B10 extra to and from On Nut, which is not covered by the monthly passes.


----------



## asiantraveler (Apr 25, 2015)

A lot of places for rent are not published on the internet. You have to be locally present and ask around. just walk into an apartment building and ask if anything is available. Don't just trust what's written on the websites of agents.


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

Not recommended unless you are a very lucky person. It relies on people you find speaking English, and apartments blocks often being some distance apart, so you could drag your luggage for literally miles in the Bangkok heat and humidity before you find somewhere.

I have used:

serviced apartment in bangkok, hotels near Suvarnabhumi Airport, Bangkok Serviced Apartments, cheap apartment bangkok, budget serviced apartments in Bangkok, hotels near Suvarnabhumi Airport, Apartments Bangkok, bangkok cheap apartment rental rates,n

.


----------



## Mountain42 (Sep 8, 2015)

Great suggestion on the website. Thanks for the share. I've already found a couple places I'm interested in checking out.


----------



## paradiso (Oct 30, 2015)

The links you've been given already are good sources of cheap apartments and condo's. It doesn't actually take that long to find somewhere decent usually, as there's so much accommodation here and new places are appearing all the time.

You could just book in to a cheap guesthouse for long enough to find somewhere that you like, rather than taking a place, and finding out it's not as good as you thought and being tied into a contract.

The other option is renting an apartment for a month which you can do with apartments but not condos. This way you can hang out in the area and see if you like it, and if not try out somewhere else. 

I would suggest checking out On Nut and Pra Khanong areas. They are very affordable, have plenty of expats and probably have a bit more going on than further out of the city. 

If you decide on further out, I would forget the buses unless you are on a super tight budget. It will take you ages to get to the more central areas of the city where there is a lot more going on. If you get the maximum trip ticket it's good value if you travel everyday, but can work out expensive when you buy individual tickets. Taking the Skytrain though saves you loads of hassle and gets you to where you want to go quickly - no traffic jams, no pollution and a/c comfort.


----------

